# دورة احتراف برمجة ماكينات التفريز (Sinumerik840D_Mill)



## ali_elsherbiny (12 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذا الموضوع اهداء الى والدين والى كل من علمنى برمجة ماكينات cnc

هذه دورة مفصلة عن برنامج Sinumerik840D_Mill وهذا برنامج بيكون على ماكينات cnc وله اهمية فى عمل برمجة الشكل المراد تشغيله على الماكينة وعمل محاكاة للشكل اثناء تشغيله وبعد تشغيلة لتفادى الاخطاء على الماكينة وقت التشغيل الفعلى

1 : نبدا بتوضيح معنى cnc ومعنى cad/cam فى لينك ده 
http://www.4shared.com/file/MBpoD4Qd/_cnc.html

2 : توضيح ماكينة الفريزة وكيفية التحكم فى الماكينة توضيح باللغة العربية
http://www.4shared.com/file/_7SrrdQW/_cnc.html

3 : توضيح جميع الاوامر المستخدمة فى البرمجة مع Sinumerik840D_Mill 
http://www.4shared.com/file/U35yzJTY/Sinumerik840D_Mill_en_E.html

4 : تحمبل برنامج Sinumerik840D_Mill ليسهل التطبيق على الكمبيوتر ولصعوبة عدم توفر ماكينات للتدريب
http://www.4shared.com/file/NJxEs3-W/sinumirk_840d.html

5 : فيديو توضيحى كيفية تستطيب البرنامج على الكمبيوتر
http://www.4shared.com/file/VjrlXkQO/__online.html

6 : هنستعرض بعض الاوامر الاساسية فى البرمجة مع توضيح التمرين بفديو 
http://www.4shared.com/file/3jM5oc1F/cha_g2_g3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/ix1YrqJa/g0_g1_g2_g3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/N14MQqWg/g2_i_j.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/w0d9_2fS/HELICAL_INTERPOLATION.html

7 : توضيح اوامر fram فى البرمجة بالامثلة فيديو
http://www.4shared.com/file/Q_v1o7ZV/mirror__8_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/g_yxxvms/rotation__7_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/J3ieXGNi/scall__6_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/gePwziSc/trans__5_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/5pa4BOed/ex_lesons.html

8 : توضيح كيفية عمل اوامر الثقب بانواعها فيديو
http://www.4shared.com/file/tDoEu8Db/CIRCLE_OF_HOLES__3_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/Z5D_1tM5/DRILLING_CYCLE__1_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/csmdiix-/ROW_OF_HOLES__2_.html

9 : توضيح بعض اوامر تنفيذ البرمجة المهمة فى عمل بوكيت واشكال مختلفة
http://www.4shared.com/file/6B1sGfBu/face_milling.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/POcBRln3/grooves.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/Yi-p5uQk/POCKET_CYCLE.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/gY6pmEAF/program_subprogram__4_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/trpD-09l/new_contour__3_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/jf-cqpxW/POLAR_COORDINATE_SYSTEM__2_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/QMLKIP_u/POLAR_COORDINATE_advanced.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/mvBb7QgR/spigot.html
10 : امثلة عامة لكيفية تشغيل اى شكل بفديو
http://www.4shared.com/file/a6cRoKW_/ex1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/lq-6NJe2/ex2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/zIzr0oAP/ex3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/p-1LPqVg/ex4.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/paDjWjyy/ex5.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/KFlPxfas/ex6.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/9U4akQ1E/_cnc.html

11 : فيديو بسيط جدا توضيح cad/cam
http://www.4shared.com/file/K9j6K3u1/cam.html


تم بحمد الله الانتهاء من كورس Sinumerik840D_Mill بفضل الله عزوجل

وارجو الردود البناءة

وارجو التثبيت لتعم الفائدة لكل مهندسين cnc​


----------



## ابو بحـر (12 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تسلم اخي علي انا ابو بحر من الجمعية السورية للموهبة و الإبداع بشتغل بالتصميم و لكن ما بحفر الا خشب و انا بحاجة الى ان اتعلم على الماكينات الكبيرة يلي بتحفر حديد فمشاركتك مفيدة جدا انا عم انزلها كلها 
و انشاء الله اقدر اتعلم بشكل جيد 





اكرر شكري لك ​


----------



## abo_slaim (15 أبريل 2010)

كلمة شكرا ما تكفيك 

الحقيقة عمل جبار ولا يعرف قيمته الا من عمل على هذا التحكم المتطور جدا

غفر الله لك ولوالديك ونفع بك الامة


----------



## ali_elsherbiny (17 أبريل 2010)

اضافة صغيرة لهذا الموضوع تمرين حلو تطبيق على البرمجة
http://www.4shared.com/file/9U4akQ1E/_cnc.html


----------



## الهوارى عابدين (7 مايو 2010)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## amrmoor (31 مايو 2010)

مشكور شكرا كثير اخى واطال الله عمرك


----------



## msalam (3 يونيو 2010)

عمل أكثر من رائع مشكور أخي الكريم 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
أنا أعمل مدرس لهذه المادة واقوم على تجميع وتحصيل اكبر قدر ممكن من المعلومات
وتجربتي وعملي على السوليدوركس وعلى برنامج الماستر وإن شاء الله سوف ادرس هذه المادة بشكل 
متطور لكل من يحتاج هذا العلم ونرجوا من الله ان يتقبل منا ويجعله الله في ميزان حسناتنا
اشكرك مرة اخرى على هذه الملفات التي سوف تساعدني كثيرا على شرح برنامج الالة 
وفقك الله ونور دربك
المهندس مسلم حلبي


----------



## tamer fathy ali (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
عمل جبار وجهد مشكور ولكنك اخي الكريم لم توضح طريقة تسطيب البرنامج اذ انة بعد التسطيب العشوائي يطالب بالسريال


----------



## ali_elsherbiny (21 يونيو 2010)

عندما يطلب السريال اختار demo سيعمل معك البرنامج لمدة 6 شهور تريال


----------



## fawwaz1 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*كلمة شكرا ما تكفيك 

الحقيقة عمل جبار ولا يعرف قيمته الا من عمل على هذا التحكم المتطور جدا

غفر الله لك ولوالديك ونفع بك الامة*​


----------



## سناء عبدالله (22 سبتمبر 2010)

هل هذه الدوره فيها اجابه على سؤالى وهو كيف تقرا ماكينة cnc الالوان وتترجمها الى بارز وغائر مثلا اللون الاسود فى التصميم سحفر ولا يظل بارزا وهل هناك الوان اخرى احمر وغيره


----------



## abo_slaim (24 سبتمبر 2010)

سناء الماكينه ما تقراء 

برنامج الكام هو الذي يقراء ويقوم بتصدير برنامج الى الماكينه جاهز


----------



## abode hamed (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*


----------



## مسعوود (26 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جهد جبار تشكر عليه وهل من الممكن ان اجد الكراك الخاص بالبرنامج؟


----------



## نرجس صباح (6 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع جميل


----------



## نرجس صباح (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير
واكيد الاستفادة بالنسبة لمشروع التخرج لي
ولكم كنت اتمني لو ان الروابط علي ميديافير بدلا من فورشيرد


----------



## maher10 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks dear


----------

